# Delivered shop press, cut angle



## Shotgun (Apr 29, 2021)

I delivered the shop press I had built for my uncle.  It is in the background, on the ground, to the right.
While there, I got him to cut up the 6"x6"x3/4" angle that I'm using to build the base of our dividing head group project.
It is just fun to watch power cuts.









						Thick angle vs Chop Saw
					

Here we're cutting 6"x6"x3/4" structural steel angle with a 12" metal chop saw.




					rumble.com
				




There is a lot of vibration on the saw, because the blade is 5yrs old and is missing several teeth.


----------



## Aukai (Apr 29, 2021)

Git er done....


----------



## Boswell (Apr 29, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> There is a lot of vibration on the saw, because the blade is 5yrs old and is missing several teeth.


Oh My!


----------



## Dhal22 (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow,  that went fast


----------

